#  > Prikbord >  > Wie schrijft die blijft >  Wow!!! Ik ben zonet...

## mrz

Zonder mobieltje op stap geweest.. 

Man! Wat een vrijheid!

Van 2000 euro betalen om 10 jaar kwijt te raken (...)

Naar meer dan 1000 euro voor iedere Nederlander.

Hmm.

Verder geef ik geen info... :P

Wel dat ik soms gebeld wordt door iemand die OF niets zegt, of telefoon doorpaast.

Whatever.

Sorry als ik dat dus niet serieus kan nemen....

Nothing personal!  :grote grijns: 

Be free, not send everyone in misery!

----------

